# blinding  powder



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

blinding powder do you use black egg or tub​


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm sorry, but what???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2012)

fine salt


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

nice what i  was going for  what to care in the black  egg or the tub not what made out of but if want talk about  it i do know  what really made out of


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Apr 6, 2012)

Sand and salt in the pockets


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

ooook in ninjutsu you surpost to use the black egg or modern tub pocket work to in bag


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 6, 2012)

how about a BLUE egg? is blue acceptable? does it have to be black? Am I not a ninja if I use blue?


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

good point  same concepted


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

good point but same concepted 


sorry if wrote same awsure my laptop playing blank out game on me grrrr:mst:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> ooook in ninjutsu you surpost to use the black egg or modern tub pocket work to in bag



Who said?


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

most of bujinkan do i use a tub becaues i haven't done egg yet but tub care's lot more of the blinding powder easy to care about five tub in the gi


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 6, 2012)

I like red better.  Can I use a red egg?  or a red tub?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 6, 2012)

When I practice metsubishi I don't paint the eggs black as it seems to be a callous waste of time. If your looking for a simple way to make blinding powder eggs for training I'd do the following:

1. Hollow out the inside of a dozen eggs by creating a small hole at both ends and blowing through one hole to push the contents out the other, and let them dry over night.
2. Make a funnel and fill the eggs with talcum (baby) powder.
3. Create a seal over the holes in the eggs with either candlewax or if you dont have time use tape.

while this is not the authentic way to create metsubishi it does give you some blinding eggs you can use for training. I also recomend safety goggles for this.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> most of bujinkan do i use a tub *becaues* i haven't done egg yet but tub *care's* lot more of the blinding powder easy to *care* about five tub in the gi



Considering that most of our ninjutsu members are Buj or ex-kan, I'll let them answer that.

But, explain what you mean by 'tub', because I'm picturing those 1lb margarine tubs from the supermarket, and can't see anyone shoving 5 of those in a gi and being able to function.


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2012)

I hear Coventry is quite nice this time of year.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 6, 2012)

Carol said:


> I hear Coventry is quite nice this time of year.



balmy, I think.  pleasant.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 6, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> When I practice metsubishi I don't paint the eggs black as it seems to be a callous waste of time. If your looking for a simple way to make blinding powder eggs for training I'd do the following:
> 
> 1. Hollow out the inside of a dozen eggs by creating a small hole at both ends and blowing through one hole to push the contents out the other, and let them dry over night.
> 2. Make a funnel and fill the eggs with talcum (baby) powder.
> ...



I have a Metsubishi.  1994 Mirage 4-door.  It's nice.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

tub's iam talking about  bob  is stogi tub or cigaurs tub and yes thay can be red blue green but HIMURA on the point of the dozen eggs yes that is right do point on safty


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 7, 2012)

Right.

Billy, the "black egg" thing is a Holywood myth, the show "Deadliest Warriors" did it's best to say it was real... but neither of the "ninjitsu" practitioners they had had ever trained in the art in their lives.

What Billy is referring to when he says "tub" is "tube". The idea of a cigar tube, though, is not anything to do with the methods taught (the black egg is far closer). The only thing I can think of where a tube is involved for metsubishi is the usage of the saya in some Togakure Ryu Biken techniques.

Additionally, there were a range of smaller hand-held items used by samurai to "blow" powder into an opponents eyes. Essentially they looked like a box with a mouthpiece on one side. So the concept was hardly unique to Ninjutsu systems.

Himura, yeah, that's a pretty standard construction method. The painting is not to make them pretty, or easily hidden, or anything like that, but to add a little more structural integrity to the shell, making it less likely to break until you want it to.

The big question, though, is what it's filled with (which is where the "black egg" myth goes off the rails. as they claim things like iron filings, powdered glass etc which just wasn't available at the time). Most likely it was a range of minor irritants, such as chili powder, or material taken from poisonous/itchy plants. For training, a mix of about half flour (for density) and half talcum powder (for that "poof" effect) is pretty safe.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

dam lololololo flying crane dude had to laught you hit funny bone


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

dam tube  i drop  e in tube hummmmmm  sorry guy's my grammer not that good   i am working on  it and agin sorry


----------



## bljohnson (Apr 15, 2012)

I have also read that the small box Chris referred to was also used by local "police" types as a pepper spray.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 16, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Himura, yeah, that's a pretty standard construction method. The painting is not to make them pretty, or easily hidden, or anything like that, but to add a little more structural integrity to the shell, making it less likely to break until you want it to.



Yeah you beat me to this, I was going to say I didn't think they were painted, so much as coated with a hard lacquer designed to make them less brittle.


----------

